# Looking to purchase a single head 15 needle. Any sugguestions?



## popgreeks (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm looking to purchase or lease a single head 15 needle machine. Any suggestions on brand and company that would be good for purchase or lease? I will be using it mainly to do fraternity and sorority jackets, polos, sweaters etc....


----------



## ccUtah (Mar 23, 2014)

I just purchased a Barudan, Ive done tons of research and am excited to get it this week actually. You will hear alot of different oppinions, I think you need to try to see the different brands in action. My biggest positive about Barudan is that I have a tecn 10 min from my home. You really need to look at how close support is for the machine you buy. Barudan Tajima to me are the best, then you have a bunch of other name brand that are bunched together. Just my opinion, but really look into the support aspect. Eather way good luck hope you do well in your endeavors.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I've been doing embroidery for many years and the one thing I will say I started with one single head and how I wish I would have bought a 2 head right away. Yes you can make money with a one head but a 2 head is not that much more and you can do 2 x the work. And I would never buy a compact machine ever again a full size takes more room but a lot nicer to run big and bulky items on.


----------



## ccUtah (Mar 23, 2014)

Ya my barudan dealer said i bet your back her in 6 months buying another one, hope thats when i can purchase a 2 head machine,


----------



## dknows003 (Jan 6, 2009)

Check out coldesi.com. They offer a two year 100% trade in program on their machines. I know that no one in the industry does anything like this.
The way it work is if you buy a single head machine and anytime in the next two years after your purchase you can trade it in for a multi head machine. They will give you 100% of what you paid for your machine towards it.


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Go with a Melco Amaya (not the Bravo model). You can start with one and network more to function as a two head, three head, etc. As your business grows.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

marzatplay said:


> Go with a Melco Amaya (not the Bravo model). You can start with one and network more to function as a two head, three head, etc. As your business grows.


You can do that with the bravo also. Now here is something I just found out that bernina company has taken over Melco and now some of the sewing shops can sell you a new machine called a bernina and it looks just like the melco and bravo and 15 needle up to 6 machines can be hooked together. The sew machine place I went in to to day he told me he would sell me one for 16k with all hoops as a set of 2 and cap driver and hoops. And he does all support for the machine. And if I would buy one he would discount all other products in his store by 25% thread, stab, fabric, or what ever I would need.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm in the minority on this opinion, but don't sell the Brother/Babylock 6 or 10 needle machines short. They are real work horses, they are much easier to learn how to use than the commercial machines and the software is also fairly easy to learn. If you can live with a little slower stitch speed and smaller embroidery area to start with, they can be a good option...


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

dknows003 said:


> Check out coldesi.com. They offer a two year 100% trade in program on their machines. I know that no one in the industry does anything like this.
> The way it work is if you buy a single head machine and anytime in the next two years after your purchase you can trade it in for a multi head machine. They will give you 100% of what you paid for your machine towards it.


Thanks DK! We actually have a TWO year, 100% trade up program on our Avancé 1501C.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

There's a live online demo tonight if you're interested: https://coldesi.leadpages.net/avance-live-online-demonstration/


----------



## Panama Red (Jan 15, 2013)

I've had most major brands in our shop here so my advice is start with the Melco XTS single head. It's reasonably priced, very user friendly and will embroider anything the other brands will do and MORE because of the skinny cylinder arm. However, if you plan on expanding after that I don't recommend stringing a bunch of Melcos together. Jump up to a Barudan 6 head. There are arguments of 4 vs. 6 heads but I never wished my 6 head was a 4. 
The Tajimas I'm afraid are slipping in quality. I bought a new Tajima 2 head a couple of years ago and it runs like it's 10 years old now. I feel like my Barudan will run for 30 years easily.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

> I bought a new Tajima 2 head a couple of years ago and it runs like it's 10 years old now.


What model did you buy? Have you put a couple of new hooks in it?


----------



## Panama Red (Jan 15, 2013)

It's a TFMX. I haven't put new hooks in it but if I have to do that after 2 years, that basically confirms my statement about declining quality. All of my equipment I have that is older is running with original hooks.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Not necessarily, I've bought and installed shoddy hooks in a TMFX, they looked new, but you can hear a thirsty hook, and descent ones can go a few days without a drink, these out of the box started squawking in a few hours. Every 6 hours is reasonable, every hour? Not a Tajima issue. It might be worth a try.


----------



## Pawprint (Sep 17, 2013)

Totally agree. I have worked with 2 brothers for years. Never had a problem and they still sew beautifully


----------



## Panama Red (Jan 15, 2013)

ShirlandDesign said:


> Not necessarily, I've bought and installed shoddy hooks in a TMFX, they looked new, but you can hear a thirsty hook, and descent ones can go a few days without a drink, these out of the box started squawking in a few hours. Every 6 hours is reasonable, every hour? Not a Tajima issue. It might be worth a try.


It's a reasonably cheap fix if it helps. Thanks, I will give it a try.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Are you good to time it yourself?


----------



## Panama Red (Jan 15, 2013)

ShirlandDesign said:


> Are you good to time it yourself?


Yes thanks, I've done it before a few times. I won't turn away any advice if you have some though.


----------



## mwilliams0763 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have 2 Happy's and one is 3 yrs old & the other is 4 yrs old and have never had one service call on either of them. I love them and great quality work. Easy to use. We actually have our DTG Business & Embroidery business up for sell but I would recommend the Happy to anyone.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

dknows003 said:


> Check out coldesi.com. They offer a two year 100% trade in program on their machines. I know that no one in the industry does anything like this.
> The way it work is if you buy a single head machine and anytime in the next two years after your purchase you can trade it in for a multi head machine. They will give you 100% of what you paid for your machine towards it.


Thanks DK, we also just published a comparison article comparing Avancé. Tajima, Melco, SWF and Brother. that might be helpful. I put it in our signature line below.


----------

